# Meal Kits In Grocery Stores



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 2, 2019)

In Hawaii, we have a big chain supermarket called Foodland.
Recently, they started carrying prepared meal kits in their Foodland Farms store at Ala Moana Shopping Center.

We went here several times, and I gotta tell you guys, 
I'm so glad that we do not live on Oahu any longer,
because I would be here all the time, and spend a fortune!
What a fabulous store! (take a look at the website)
I love Foodland in general, they are my grocery store of choice
when we're back home.
Their Poke Bar is the best on the Island, for sure!!
(we went every day, and I'm not kidding, to buy fresh Poke)


[Tako or Octopus-cooked, Ahi or Tuna-raw, Vegetarian Sushi and some fresh chopped veg--all local]

Anywhos, here's some of what I found:

















They have mains as well as side dishes, all utilizing local
ingredients, mostly.
You can see the prices on almost all of the photos,
sorta-kinda reasonably priced.
Still, I myself, didn't purchases any of these.

So...
have you seen any meal kits in your area markets,
and would you, have you, thought about buying and tried any?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 2, 2019)

… more sides that somehow didn't load …


----------



## taxlady (Jun 2, 2019)

I have occasionally seen meal kits. Some actually interested me. Those all had one or more ingredients I can't have. How much of the work is already done in those meal kits from Foodland?

I have often used TastyBites Indian vegi dishes. Those are ready to eat, just heat the bag in boiling water or in the microwave. I can't really use those anymore, because they all seem to have tomato and / or potato in them.


----------



## caseydog (Jun 2, 2019)

I have seen meal kits before, but it always seems like I can cook the same meal for half the price if I buy the ingredients separately. 

Granted, those kits are better than eating processed foods, or most restaurant foods. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 3, 2019)

I agree, *cd*, nice but pricey. ~ *K-Girl*, most of the grocery stores around here sell similar things. Heck, even Aldi has a meal kit for some sort of dinner every once in a while. But I'm picky. And cheap. I probably would find something wrong with the ingredient quality if I bought them, and certainly would be crabby about spending the money.  I'd rather spend a couple bucks a meal more and head out to one of our local restaurants. The family run one-off places around by us have very reasonably priced dinners. Still, I can make two (or more) servings for the price of one person's food when we eat out. Did I mention I'm cheap?


----------



## CraigC (Jun 3, 2019)

Although they are probably there, I've never seen them as I don't look for them.


----------



## kenmiller (Jun 3, 2019)

My favourite readymade snack is a frozen Italian Patties. Next time, I will click the pics for sure.


----------



## medtran49 (Jun 3, 2019)

They are there Craig.  Publix has had them for a good while.  They have them in a special refrigerated case where they do their Aprons cooking demos.

The Winn Dixies in our area have a large case set up where you pick your protein and already cut up veges, with things like rice, pasta, noodles underneath.  The person behind the case gathers up your perishable ingredients, you get the rest.  They also have recipe/idea cards available.  I actually like that idea better than the already packaged meals, though have never used it.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 3, 2019)

Kgirl, I can sure see how those meal kits do so well there. With so many visitors staying in condo's with kitchens, they are a marketing genius for Foodland. They are an easy way to experience the foods of the islands without the higher cost of restaurants. Brilliant!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 3, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> Kgirl, I can sure see how those meal kits do so well there. With so many visitors staying in condo's with kitchens, they are a marketing genius for Foodland. They are an easy way to experience the foods of the islands without the higher cost of restaurants. _Brilliant!_



So true *Kayelle*!
We don't go out to eat too much while we're back home in Hawaii, 
mostly the Mom&Pop places that we've always known and their
prices have gone up over the years, but still, no where near
to what it costs to eat in town!

I went to the supermarket today to stock us back up and
I noticed that Fry's aka Kroeger's also has meal kits, right as
you walk in the door-front and center-BUY ME!!
If I were to find one that was something that we might
want to try, with ingredients that I don't already have in 
my pantry, I MIGHT buy it.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Apr 11, 2020)

Oh oh oh I shopped at that Foodland last year!! It was amazing!!! Bought way too much and then had to walk back the hotel with 5 bags of food. Lol 
sigh
I would love some Poke right now. 





Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> In Hawaii, we have a big chain supermarket called Foodland.
> Recently, they started carrying prepared meal kits in their Foodland Farms store at Ala Moana Shopping Center.
> 
> We went here several times, and I gotta tell you guys,
> ...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 11, 2020)

DaveSoMD said:


> Oh oh oh I shopped at that Foodland last year!! It was amazing!!! Bought way too much and then had to walk back the hotel with 5 bags of food. Lol
> sigh
> _*I would love some Poke right now*_.




(Foodland Kailua)

Right *Dave*?  Just love me my Foodland.  
I've been shopping there for ever.
I think the Foodland in Ala Moana is just da bomb!



And look for their reuseable grocery bags, they're so cool!

Have you ever thought about making your own Poke Dave? 
 I do that for DH on occasion, I'll get frozen seafood, Mussels, 
Octopus, Tuna, Shrimp is my fav!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Apr 12, 2020)

I have but need to find some Ahi Tuna around here, that's my favorite.  Oh and a good recipe or two.  If you have any recipes you'd be willing to share I'd really appreciate it. 

I will have to pick up a bag or two. We will be bringing bags with us this year as we learned the hard way last year when we went to Walmart on the Big Island. Ooops... won't make that mistake again.  





Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 40331
> (Foodland Kailua)
> 
> Right *Dave*?  Just love me my Foodland.
> ...


----------



## Foodgabz (Apr 25, 2020)

What are you guys doing during the lockdown? i mean how are you coping up with work and managing food?


----------



## IloveBBQ (Jun 5, 2020)

We have a few meal kits at our local grocery store. I have tried a couple of them and I didn't think they were that great. They weren't bad, but I would rather make something on my own.


----------



## arthurb1960 (Jun 13, 2020)

Foodgabz said:


> What are you guys doing during the lockdown? i mean how are you coping up with work and managing food?



Working from home = no transportation time wasted at all = more time to experiment with new recipes!!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 15, 2020)

taxlady said:


> I have occasionally seen meal kits. Some actually interested me. Those all had one or more ingredients I can't have. How much of the work is already done in those meal kits from Foodland?
> 
> I have often used TastyBites Indian vegi dishes. Those are ready to eat, just heat the bag in boiling water or in the microwave. I can't really use those anymore, because they all seem to have tomato and / or potato in them.



Taxi, you can use sun chokes instead of potatoes in your cooking.  Baked, or boiled, they have the same texture, but a little sweeter.  Plus, they are great eaten raw, either sliced, or grated into a slaw.  Just a tipo from me to you.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (Jun 15, 2020)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Taxi, you can use sun chokes instead of potatoes in your cooking.  Baked, or boiled, they have the same texture, but a little sweeter.  Plus, they are great eaten raw, either sliced, or grated into a slaw.  Just a tipo from me to you.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Thanks for the tip. I actually do use sunchokes when they are available. But, that doesn't really help in terms of the pre-made meals that already have potato in them.


----------

